# شرح تصميم بلاطه PT بستخدام RAM concept للدكتور ثروت صقر ومحاضرات أخري لبداية التصميم



## usama_usama2003 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

*هذه اول محاضرات عربيه متكامله في تصميم البلاطات Post Tension للدكتور ثروت صقر
*
1-
[THS]20120503-PT01-Construction.mp4 - YouTube

2-
[THS]20120503-PT02-Drawings.mp4 - YouTube

3-
[THS]20120510-PT03-Design.mp4 - YouTube

4-
[THS]20120510-PT04-RAM01.mp4 - YouTube

5-
Tharwat Sakr Post Tension Notes - 05 Ram Program 02 - YouTube

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*محاضرات اخري شرح البدايه في تصميم مبني ( المحاضرات القديمه ولكن بتسجيل منفرد )
Modeling , Analysis and Design of Buildings

*1-
Tharwat Sakr Building Design Tutorial - Video Number 1 - YouTube

2-
Tharwat Sakr Building Design Tutorial - Video Number 2 - YouTube

3-
Tharwta Sakr - Building Design Tutorial Video Number 03 - YouTube

4-
Tharwat Sakr - Building Design tutorial - Video Number 4 - YouTube


ويوجد محاضرات اخري مفيده جدا علي القناة الخاصه بالدكتور علي اليوتيوب
tharwatsakr - YouTube

لتحميل البرنامج 

[h=3]Ram concept program v8 for post Tensioned slab design[/h]


----------



## darkspirit (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا هندسه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعافيك اخي اسامة
الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## احمدموسى (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## safys (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك خير 
والله محاضرات رائعة وشرح متميز جدا 

ياريت لو عندك محاضرات اخرى للدكتور ثروت صقر ترفعها يبقى جزاك الله خيرا 

الدكتور ثروت فى جامعة ايه ؟؟؟ الزقازيق ؟؟ ولا ايه 



وبجد انا عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## reem220 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا ينورلك موضوع مهم ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن11 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة*


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على المشاركه الهامة بس يا ريت لو تحملون من جديد لانوا ما تحملوا معي من اليوتيوب


----------



## olma (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن التكرم بتحميل هذه المحاضرات على روابط مثل فور شير ؟ وهل توجد ملفات أوتوكاد للمخططات المشروحة في المحاضرة لتعم الفائدة 
مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما"


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ضرار الزرزور قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية على المشاركه الهامة بس يا ريت لو تحملون من جديد لانوا ما تحملوا معي من اليوتيوب



المحاضارت تعمل جيدا
اذا كنت تريد تحميلها علي جهازك يمكنك استخدام download manger او استخدام موقع http://keepvid.com ويشترط وجود جافا حتي يعمل الموقع


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر ع المجهود دة وربنا يباركلنا فى الدكتور صقر


----------



## haytham baraka (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

و اخونا الكريم اللي بيسأل : الدكتور ثروت في هندسة الزقازيق فعلا ​


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن لو سمحتوا تحميل المقاطع على روابط ميديا و خاصة الدرس الاول و الثالث حاولت كتير ما عم يتحملوا لو سمحتوا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس أسامة ,وشكرا على المواضيع المتميزة*​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاكم جميعا


----------



## hossam.teq (23 سبتمبر 2012)

سلمت يداك على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة :28:


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ضرار الزرزور قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتوا تحميل المقاطع على روابط ميديا و خاصة الدرس الاول و الثالث حاولت كتير ما عم يتحملوا لو سمحتوا



يمكنك التحميل من موقع http://keepvid.com


----------



## السيدنصير (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## olma (7 أكتوبر 2012)

olma قال:


> ممكن التكرم بتحميل هذه المحاضرات على روابط مثل فور شير ؟ وهل توجد ملفات أوتوكاد للمخططات المشروحة في المحاضرة لتعم الفائدة
> مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما"



أكرر طلبي ورجائي : أرجو تحميل ملفات الأوتوكاد لتعم الفائدة مع الشكر الجزيل لكم وللدكتور ثروت صقر


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بحب الدكتووووور ثرررروت......الهم ارزقه من خيرك العظيم


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر والدعاء لمن قام بالشرح ولمن أوصل الينا هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmed hendawy (24 أكتوبر 2012)

طب ممكن البرنامج نفسه كامل ..... انا بدور عليه بقالي شهر و كل النسخ ناقصة و الكراك مش شغال


----------



## sasabigboss (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جامده جداااا شكراااا جزيلا:75:


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (20 فبراير 2013)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا للمهندس اسامة


----------



## سائد العورتاني (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
في الحقيقة انا امتلك شهادة في التصميم على البرنامج
لكن المشكلة لدي تكمن في الحل اليدوي
فارجو ممكن يملك مثال محلول غير الموجود في البرنامج يزودنا به
ومشكور سلفا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anass81 (21 مارس 2013)

ahmed hendawy قال:


> طب ممكن البرنامج نفسه كامل ..... انا بدور عليه بقالي شهر و كل النسخ ناقصة و الكراك مش شغال



السلام عليكم

تم رفع البرنامج في هذا الرابط

[h=3]Ram concept program v8 for post Tensioned slab design[/h]


----------



## إسلام علي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## maaam5831112 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

برنامج ram برنامج جيد في تصميم البلاطات 
ولكن كيف يتم عمل strips لسقف يحتوى على post tension ويحتوى ايضا على اجزاء عادية يعنى خرسانه مسلحة وليست pt


----------



## anass81 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

maaam5831112 قال:


> برنامج ram برنامج جيد في تصميم البلاطات
> ولكن كيف يتم عمل strips لسقف يحتوى على post tension ويحتوى ايضا على اجزاء عادية يعنى خرسانه مسلحة وليست pt



السلام عليكم

يتم رسم ال strips بطريقة ال middle span-column span في مناطق ال RC مع تعريفها ك RC Strips


----------



## maaam5831112 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك مهندس انس
ولكن لماذا في تصميم البلاطات pt يتم اخذ الstrips بكامل المسافة بين الاعمدة اقصد شريحة عامود فقط ولا يوجد شريحة وسط مثل البلاطات المسلحةrc وهذا في الكود الامريكي
اما الكود الاسترالي فتكون الشرائح مثل البلاطات المسلحة- شريحة عامود وشريحة وسط-


----------



## anass81 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

maaam5831112 قال:


> اشكرك مهندس انس
> ولكن لماذا في تصميم البلاطات pt يتم اخذ الstrips بكامل المسافة بين الاعمدة اقصد شريحة عامود فقط ولا يوجد شريحة وسط مثل البلاطات المسلحةrc وهذا في الكود الامريكي
> اما الكود الاسترالي فتكون الشرائح مثل البلاطات المسلحة- شريحة عامود وشريحة وسط-



لا تؤخذ شرائح كاملة الا في حالة الكود الامريكي aci اما في الكود البريطاني و الاوروبي , فهي كما ذكرت مشابهة لحالة الكود الاسترالي


----------



## maaam5831112 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

1-عند مقارنة الاستطالة الحادثة في الكابلات بين الحسابات التصميمية والاستطالة الحقيقية التي تحدث في الموقع 
ما هي الاستطالة التي سيتم اعتمادها والعمل بموجبها بفرض ان جميع الحسابات سليمة وكذلك jack سليم وتم معايرته
2- متى يتم عمل grouting بفرض الانتهاء من شد جميع الكابلات
3- غالبا تكون نسبة الحديد في بلاطات p.t قليلة جدا فهل تكون هذه النسبة مناسبة لربط اعمدة وحوائط مبنى لمقاومة احمال الزلازل
4- هل توجد برامج لتصميم البلاطات والكمرات المنحنية بنظام p.t مثل الخزانات او ال arches 
تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

الرد في اللون الاحمر



maaam5831112 قال:


> 1-عند مقارنة الاستطالة الحادثة في الكابلات بين الحسابات التصميمية والاستطالة الحقيقية التي تحدث في الموقع
> ما هي الاستطالة التي سيتم اعتمادها والعمل بموجبها بفرض ان جميع الحسابات سليمة وكذلك jack سليم وتم معايرته
> الاستطالة الفعلية هي ما يتم تسجيله في الموقع بشرط الا تختلف اكثر من 7-10 بالمئة عن الاستطالة النظرية
> 2- متى يتم عمل grouting بفرض الانتهاء من شد جميع الكابلات
> ...


----------



## maaam5831112 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك مهندس انس


----------



## maaam5831112 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

هل صحيح ان طول الكابلات يجب ان لا تزيد عن 60 متر 
وماذا نفعل في حال زيادة طول المبنى عن ذلك بفرض اخذ تأثير الحرارة في حسابات rc ولم يتم اخذه في حسابات pt 
وهل يمكن عمل كابلات بحيث تكون النهايتين dead ends بمعنى النهاية الحية التي يتم شد الكابلات منها يتم عمل flower بها وصب خرسانة عليها لضمان عدم انسلاخ الكابل في حال حدوث تأكل عند ال wedges 
تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

الاجابة في اللون الأحمر


maaam5831112 قال:


> هل صحيح ان طول الكابلات يجب ان لا تزيد عن 60 متر
> صحيح لأن الضياعات LOSSES تكون عالية في الكابلات الطويلة , بعد ال 60 متر يجب عمل OVERLAP بين الكابلات
> وماذا نفعل في حال زيادة طول المبنى عن ذلك بفرض اخذ تأثير الحرارة في حسابات rc ولم يتم اخذه في حسابات pt
> يجب ان يتم ادخال اثر الحرارة في جميع الاحوال
> ...


----------



## maaam5831112 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ارغب في معرفة كيفية رسم مخطط الكابلات وتوضيح منسوب الكابلات كل 1 متر 
بمعنى اخر برنامج Ram concept يرسم الكابلات عند اعلى نقطة واخفض نقطة فكيف نقوم برسم النقاط على سبيل المثال كل 1 متر باستخدام البرنامج واذا لا توجد هذه الخاصية فكيف يتم عملها لاخراج مخطط
تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

maaam5831112 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارغب في معرفة كيفية رسم مخطط الكابلات وتوضيح منسوب الكابلات كل 1 متر
> بمعنى اخر برنامج ram concept يرسم الكابلات عند اعلى نقطة واخفض نقطة فكيف نقوم برسم النقاط على سبيل المثال كل 1 متر باستخدام البرنامج واذا لا توجد هذه الخاصية فكيف يتم عملها لاخراج مخطط
> تحياتي



تحتاج الى lisp يتم اضافته الى الاوتوكاد


----------



## maaam5831112 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا مهندس انس
كما تعلم بأن تحقيق شروط الكود في بلاطات p.t
1-initial service design
2-service design
3-strength design
سؤالي هو انه طالما حققنا شرط الكود في ان تكون اجهادات الشد في القطاع في الحددود المسموح بها بمعنى ان القطاع يكون uncracked section
فلماذا نقوم بعمل strength design وهو في الاساس للقطاعات المشرخة cracked sections
تحياتي


----------



## M-AL-khouli (26 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم حساب الـ vertical profile في برنامج الرام ؟
في شرح الدكتور ثروت كان بيحدد إرتفاع الـ tendon عن الـ soffit علي حسب قيمة المومنت في المنطقة أنا فهمت كدا .
ولا إحنا بنحدد أعلي قيمة وأقل قيمة ونرسم الـ tendon وخلاص؟!
تحياتي.


----------



## هشام الموجى (4 أبريل 2016)

عندى مشكلة فى الاستيراد من الأتوكاد للرام موضحة فى الصورة يا ريت حد يعرفنى حلها


----------



## take20005 (8 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ياريت ملفات الاتوكاد والبور بوينت اللى شرح منها الدكتور ثروت صقر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

